# Malaga - moving to Spain Feb 2013



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have decided that Malaga is my ideal destination to live in Spain and really wanted to know people's thoughts.

My partner and I are both 35 and have a 3 year old son. Thankfully we have an online business and can run it in Spain but will be a UK based company. Does this cause any issues as we wouldn't be paying tax in Spain, not to avoid but simply because are company is UK based and will continue to operate from the UK.

I am travelling out to Spain in the next few weeks for a 3 week period and your thoughts are welcome regarding Malaga as it does seem to offer the type of lifestyle we want but do plan on visiting Valencia during my visit to so any thought on Valencia could be of interest.

In all big moves we all have our concerns and want to move to Spain with my eyes wide open.

1. Schools - will initially send my son to an international school but would like to make it a long term move so once residency is sorted we would want like to send them to a Spanish School.

2. How long do you have to reside in Spain before you can apply for residency?

3. Healthcare - does having my business in the UK mean without paying tax in Spain mean I will require private health care or does residency mean I am entitled to healthcare.

4. Purchasing a vehicle - is this an easy process and what are the requirements? Would I initially have to bring my own transport or hire a vehicle?

5. Property - what are the safest/nicest locations for Malaga? Not to touristy and happy being in a Spanish area. I would like to be in close proximity to the city (30 mins drive max), close to beach (15-20 mins), schools (30 mins). Airport (30-45 mins max). Is their a rightmove website in Spain that I can search on.

6. Contacts - are you able to provide useful contacts via email to help me on my visit to help me plan my visit.

Thank you in advance for taking the time to read my post and if you can assist me on any points it will be very much appreciated.

Ken

Language


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just found an article reference being a UK Ltd company. I would pay corporation tax in the UK and income tax in Spain on my earnings. I am impressed with the information on this site.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have decided that Malaga is my ideal destination to live in Spain and really wanted to know people's thoughts.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

if you are EU citizens as your flags suggest, you don't have to apply for residency - you just register & you can do that as soon as you arrive - when that is done you can send your son to Spanish school

you might find it better to transfer your business to Spain - register as self-employed here, then you will be automatically 'in the system' as far as healthcare is concerned - less complicated tax wise too - see a gestor when you get here

have a look at the FAQs above for lots of info about cars - both purchasing here & bringing your UK car over


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a good nose around the site, there is a sticky at the top of the forum http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html which is worth a look. 

A brief answer to some of your questions, Buying a car is complicated in Spain, you should really use a Gestor, if you bring your own car it would need matriculation which will cost (of course lol). 

Healthcare should be covered initially (2 years I believe) by the S1 form which you'll need obtain from DWP in Newcastle, but you're only covered by Spanish state healthcare if you pay into Spains system, so you will need private cover if you dont. 

You must register as a resident within 90 days and you'll need proof of income and healthcare provision.

I would recommend Alhaurin de la torre as a good place, its clean, modern and in the main Spanish!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have a good nose around the site, there is a sticky at the top of the forum http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html which is worth a look.
> 
> A brief answer to some of your questions, Buying a car is complicated in Spain, you should really use a Gestor, if you bring your own car it would need matriculation which will cost (of course lol).
> 
> ...


is it still there after the fires last night


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> is it still there after the fires last night


I think that it skirted around the Alhaurins and went down to the costa and along to Marbella. My facebook updates about are relentless - horrific!

jo xxx


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> Have a good nose around the site, there is a sticky at the top of the forum
> 
> I would recommend Alhaurin de la torre as a good place, its clean, modern and in the main Spanish!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thank you for your reply JoJo, really helpful and have taken a good look around the forums to find some answers to my questions.

I appreciate your recommendation on location, it certainly makes it easier when I travel out in the next few weeks to have a starting point.

If you were able to give me a number of other locations that you would recommend so I can draw a few comparisons that would be helpful.

My head is spinning reference buying a vehicle or bringing my own vehicle over initially. Can anyone give me any help on their own experience as to how they dealt with this matter.

All your help is greatfully appreciated.

Ken


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> if you are EU citizens as your flags suggest, you don't have to apply for residency - you just register & you can do that as soon as you arrive - when that is done you can send your son to Spanish school
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.

Moving my business would be to complex as it will continue to be ran out of the UK with employees working from the UK.

I also feel the move is to see if we can settle into the way of Spanish life. I have travelled to Spain on holiday over 15 times but moving is very differently to living. We love the culture and the people in Spain but think time will tell reference the bureaucracy.

I read about being self employed in Spain and taxes and would make me run a mile of starting a business but know the reality can be different to what people tell you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Moving my business would be to complex as it will continue to be ran out of the UK with employees working from the UK.
> 
> ...


I'm self-employed & run my own business - but I'm a one-man band & it was simple to set up - though admittedly NI payments aren't cheap!

if you have employees in the UK that's obviously a different kettle of fish

if you're living here you do need to make a tax declaration no matter what - which doesn't necessarily mean paying more tax

to get your children into school, as I said, you need to register as resident so have to show income & health provision - so you need to work out how you'll do that


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I'm self-employed & run my own business - but I'm a one-man band & it was simple to set up - though admittedly NI payments aren't cheap!
> 
> if you have employees in the UK that's obviously a different kettle of fish
> 
> ...


Cool, I suppose getting a Gestor will help sort out all the paper work and make sure we have every base covered.

What was your experience with getting a car in Spain, it seems like a sensitive subject and I dont feel none the wiser.

Also is their a council tax in Spain? Is it comparable to the UK in terms of services and cost?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Cool, I suppose getting a Gestor will help sort out all the paper work and make sure we have every base covered.
> 
> What was your experience with getting a car in Spain, it seems like a sensitive subject and I dont feel none the wiser.
> 
> Also is their a council tax in Spain? Is it comparable to the UK in terms of services and cost?



"council tax" IBI, is generally cheaper and the services better than the UK, but obviously it depends on where you live etc.

buying a car in Spain is complicated by the fact that previous debts of the owner are carried with the car and need to be discovered or cleared before you purchase, but also the paperwork isnt as straight forward as the UK. when we bought ours, we went to a reputable main dealer who included the cost of the transfer and gestor in the cost

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Cool, I suppose getting a Gestor will help sort out all the paper work and make sure we have every base covered.
> 
> What was your experience with getting a car in Spain, it seems like a sensitive subject and I dont feel none the wiser.
> 
> Also is their a council tax in Spain? Is it comparable to the UK in terms of services and cost?


I don't drive 

most of the posters here have bought a car here though - I haven't heard any horror stories 

yes, there is council tax - it costs much much less usually from what I hear - I don't know what you get for it in the UK - it's a long time since I lived there..........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes, there is council tax - it costs much much less usually from what I hear - I don't know what you get for it in the UK - it's a long time since I lived there..........


Its useless in the UK, all you seem to get for an extortionate amount is your rubbish collected once a week - its refused if your bin is too full (lid not closed) and once a fortnight they pick up the recycled stuff - again if your bin is too full they wont take it. I'm not sure what the penalty is for not segregating recycled stuff, but I'll be there is one!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its useless in the UK, all you seem to get for an extortionate amount is your rubbish collected once a week - its refused if your bin is too full (lid not closed) and once a fortnight they pick up the recycled stuff - again if your bin is too full they wont take it. I'm not sure what the penalty is for not segregating recycled stuff, but I'll be there is one!
> 
> Jo xxx


at least our rubbish goes every night - even if we have to take it to the skips ourselves

we have really good street cleaners here too - there always seems to be one sweeping up


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Thank you for your reply JoJo, really helpful and have taken a good look around the forums to find some answers to my questions.
> 
> I appreciate your recommendation on location, it certainly makes it easier when I travel out in the next few weeks to have a starting point.
> 
> ...


JoJo, I know your busy on here but a reply to my message would be appreciated. I have been waiting patiently like a good boy. ;-)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> at least our rubbish goes every night - even if we have to take it to the skips ourselves
> 
> we have really good street cleaners here too - there always seems to be one sweeping up


We're supposed to have street cleaners???? I havent seen any evidence tho. They're also supposed to cut the verges, but I've seen them do it once this year!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> JoJo, I know your busy on here but a reply to my message would be appreciated. I have been waiting patiently like a good boy. ;-)


 Sorry, I missed you post cos I went off to work lol Reccomendations arent easy as we all want different things. Alhaurin de la torre is where we stated off, you need to go and take a look, but its a good sized town, modern and clean. Its mainly Spanish and is known to be "Malagas bedroom" , in other words its where those who work in Malaga live. there are surrounding villages, El Romeral, L'Alqueria, Retima, TorreAlqueria...... Or further away from Malaga itself there is Alhaurin El Grande, which is "prettier" than AdlT (altho probably not right now cos it was close to the recent fire), it has more British Expats and is about 45 minutes from Malaga.

Or there are the coastal towns, Benalmadena, Torremolinos, Fengirola..... They are tourist towns, but there are parts which arent

Jo xxx


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks JoJo, your reply is appreciated.

I am heading out in the next few weeks to decide on location, make contact with estate agents and visit the international schools.

This's site has helped me feel more armed when I head out to Malaga.

Keep up the good work. X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Thanks JoJo, your reply is appreciated.
> 
> I am heading out in the next few weeks to decide on location, make contact with estate agents and visit the international schools.
> 
> ...


If you're looking in the Alhaurin area, then http://www.propertydirectors.com/contact_us.htm are good agents. Carmen, the owner is lovely!! 

Schools in Spain | Nabss is the ovewrseeing body and makes sure all its members adhere to the correct educational regulations

Jo xxxx


----------

